# " La Maison Des Sorcières " Halloween 2009 display



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Well here it is , our haunt for 2009 , it is a witch theme this year , i havent completed everything but 90% is done , the garage picture will come a little later this week, the animated props are not all out in case of rain of course , and need to do the living room inside .....so we now are praying for good weather on the 31st  

UPDATED OCT 25th new pictures on page 7 (i think)


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here is the gypsy fortune teller tent


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

broom helga's flyight school


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is one beautiful display! AWESOME!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

our little pumpkin for sale display


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

our haunted forest ogre


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

the singing pumpkin effect and our scarecrow rocking on his rocking chair


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow witch you have out done your self again amazing!!!!Are you still setting up your lab as well this year?


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Display love the different pumpkins!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

BRAVO!!!!!!

OMG I am soooo jealous! Your yard is just fantastic!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

the_great_gazoo said:


> Wow witch you have out done your self again amazing!!!!Are you still setting up your lab as well this year?


hi , no am not doing the lab this year , in the garage is a witch display (stirring witch with cauldron) and it is arrange like a witch lair kitchen .....i'll have pictures this weekend in this thread.

i also emailed you back about the pumpkins


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

It's fantastic!!! Love the cat, pumpkins, & witch on the porch!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Geeze Louise!!! Witch you have once again done an incredible job. I bow to you woman.....I bow to you Simply FABULOUS!!!! Your TOT's are going to have a ball going to your house. I hope you have good weather and I hope we do too, being in S Florida you never know Again girl you did an incredible job*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, witch, what a fantastic haunt! love the witch flying school(need to pick Dave's brain), love the pumpkins flashing lites, what did you use? (yes, picking your brain as well~ I am so impressed with it, jealous too, wish I could do a bigger one at my house!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Witch - when I saw the French title of the post, I knew it was you!  Good job my friend! Wish I had half your talent (and half your yard space  ) so I could at least try to do something as amazing... Great job once again, as usual! See you on Saturday!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow Witch from Canada and if this display doesn't put us all in the mood for Halloween - nothing will! Your marvelous display is the epitome of good taste and spooky fun! Everything is just superb! Tres bien!
If only we could all hop on our broomsticks to fly up and see everything in person! A truly special Halloween is in store for your littlest witch (so sweet!) and all your friends to be sure!** BRAVO! and* BOO!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks everyone for all the nice comments , it is so apreciated after working this hard  i know my haunt is more cutsy then horrifying but thats what i like , i do it for the younger ones and i will evolve this theme next year also so there will be more next year  but i still have more to come for this year hey i am done done yet lol have all my animated props that are not out yet , and the murder of crows on the roof will go up next monday if weather permits so watch for new pictures ...

here is the witch on roof we built , hubby wasnt too thrilled at the idea of screewing into the roof but it is the porch roof so it ended up being ok  am working on him for boarded windows next year hehehe


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

WELL DONE....my Dear Witch Friend!!! Each year I so look forward to your display. I still have pictures of your display from 2007 hanging on my wall for inspiration. Your work is wonderful!!

the Muffster


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! What a great display!! Love the Halloween tree and the Mom and kid skeleton at the pumpkin patch!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow very cool. The TOT's are going to love you guys!


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Great display! So much detail in all the scenes. You can sit there and stare for hours and see something new all the time


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome setup! May I make an suggestion...yes, awesome, lol. Instead of the pumpkins costing ".5cents" it should cost you "an arm and a leg". Then have a few laying amongst the pumkins. hahahahah.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

What an awesome display!! So much to see! Your home is beautiful and lends itself to a haunt like this. Efforts like yours are what make Halloween so special for so many others! Bravo on a super job!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

This is amazing, you can tell how much thought and effort was put into it.


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you for the reply about the pumpkins !! Also looking forward to seeing the rest of your pics to come!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome as usual WFC


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh dear witch, I always look forward to your display photos and you never let me down! Excellent, as usual! Keep it up!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh wow, your display is absolutely amazing! I love every bit of it. So many different scenes and settings. I especiallly love the witch flying school. So creative. I would just love to see it all in person!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Your display is just fantastic Witch!!  Excellent work!!

Display or not display, you have a very lovely home too.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, you've come a LONG way Witchie! Bravo! Love the new additions! Especially love the pumpkins for sale display. Your work reminds me of WormyT's displays....creative!

MsM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Outstanding Witch! Your house is so unique and so perfect for the theme. And to think that I remember your posts from just a few months ago when you were finding and working on things. You really kicked butt getting everything up and working. I love it, whimsical or not. A feast for the eyes and ears and sure to keep the tots hanging around trying to take everything in. Just too much to comment on propwise, but had to tell you how much I love it.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

what can i ad to all the post about your display .... this is just one of the thread i am waiting for every year to see what else you and your better half can come out with and you always find something for us to look at the pics wishing it was our display .. Great work Witch as usual can't wait for the rest of the pics 

Frenchy


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

Your display is absolutely awesome! Just when I was getting a bit tired of all my efforts seeing your handiwork has reinvigorated me. Thanks for the inspiration and congratulations on doing such a great job!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow it looks wonderful, your house is so lovely.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!Great job.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nicely done! I really admire how you executed your theme while personalizing it for what pleases you. ((Standing Ovation!))


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Wonderful display, AWFC!!!


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice work!!! Looks great....  Kids will love it!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow (blushing here) thanks everyone for the kind words , i so apreciate it  i'll be sad to take it down this year .

i wanna also say a special thank you to my halloween friend daveinthegrave , he needs big kudos for all his help with the flying witches and the ouija board , all my nagging questions and all the shopping he does for me   

and also a big thank you to all the forum members here who have helped me weather it was with finding and sharing sound files , how to make a certain prop etc ...or simply sharing your ideas .


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

This was Brilliant! You did an excellent job. I'm not one for cutesy as you put it, but this was great! These pic's/video's were fun to look at. If I lived closer I'd sure be trick or treatin at your house!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That looks great! So incredible!


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

I LOVE IT.. i love the halloween tree HAHAH.. thats a great idea!!!!!! wonderful job!!!!! that last monster is awesome... love it all!


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful job! Keep the spirit alive up north!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

Semble fantastique! I see you visited HomeSense, I wanted those but had overshopped other places and had no room left in the CUV! lol They look terrific and it's a great display!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Errr.it's not just the decoration, I just LOVE your house!!! Everything around it is sooo perfect, the tress, everything! Wow! Respect for all your work, looks magnificent!


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Magnifique!! I'm extremely envious! It's gorgeous, and it's already up for appreciating  Way to go! Aren't you worried about the weather at all? I lived on the Ontario/Quebec border most of my life, and we had to have costumes that would fit over a snowsuit...I know it's already snowing in some parts around my old stomping grounds. Here's wishing you the best weather!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

IT'S WONDERFUL. Just wonderful! That is THE house that the kids will be saying, "We have to go to that one!" I love the multitude of pumpkins. I already know my 2010 theme but now perhaps 2011 will be Pumpkins...LOL...

Beautiful job, so so much fun.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I _LOVE_ your work. I can't even pick a favorite cuz I like them all! The mom skelly and kid skelly getting pumpkins is such a clever idea! Do you make all your own props (like the witches)?
I can't forget to mention the ogre guy...Love him! Well done, well done. 
P.S. How lucky are you and your family to live in such a beautiful location! Having lived in the 'burbs' my whole life, I dream to live in a place like that.


----------



## Prosperity66 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my! What a fantastic display - I'm talking about the first pictures, those of your porch! I really enjoyed looking at the witch but also the scarecrow. It's fantastic! I would like to have a porch to display such characters - I'm laughing just by thinking of my neighbours whenever they would see them, lol.

Anyway, hope Halloween will take some more place in the future as it's really a funny period in the year and a great way to forget about serious matters for a while.


----------



## TraceyMD (Sep 29, 2008)

I love your display - it's classic Halloween! Your house is gorgeous and classic as well - perfect for such a display!


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Really cool. I LOVE your cats!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Your house decor and yard setup turned out jaw-dropping awesome, Witch!
Anybody can put a prop in their yard, but it takes a lot of talent to position and pose each prop with accessories to make it really come alive and you've done just that!
That's a lot of hard work, I know, but I'm sure all the kiddies will appreciate it.
And I'm glad I could help you out with some of the props you wanted. I actually feel honored when something I made is displayed in someone else's haunt.
You've outdone yourself again, my friend! Super job!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, just wow.... That is so amazing! I would love to have you as a neighbor.


----------



## politicalcronie7 (Aug 31, 2009)

how did you do the quiji board i love that please let me in on the seceret


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I really really love it all! Especially the skelekid picking the pumpkin. That was really cute. Awesome work!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I am once again amazed at your attention to detail. I sit and look at your pictures and videos and it feels like I've entered a Halloween univers. You are a huge insperation to me. I love your work, I think you are integral to the haunting community. Big kuddos to Dave as well he's a great friend. I can't wait to see your final set up.


----------



## palace1913 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Awesome*

Great set-up, looks fantastic!


----------



## child_of_poe (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing... I'm so jealous! I live in a third floor walk up, no balcony and no one else in my building decorates for Halloween.


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow you did a great job! I love your HOUSE too! What a perfect setting. I love haunts that are "pretty" and family friendly too. I bet it's great at night! Nice work!


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, gotta be honest here! I was lookin at all your amazing stuff and found myself like a " deer caught in headlights" I love it all. I can't wait for more pics for the years to come! really nice work....


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

I love it when I see displays this great! Very, very well done!!!


----------



## Schaedel Collector (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW your set up is Stunning. Good luck with the weather.


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Amazing! You sure you're not a pro set designer????

Stacy


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

C'est magnifique, Madame!!


The children are going to love it!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Photo update*

thanks everyone again for all the compliments . much much apreciate it 

well here are a few more pictures from today , pumpkinking is installed and i am extremly pleased with him ...tried a few colored lighting option , will see what i choose tomorow ...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*Witch cave (garage)*

wel here is a small display in part of the garage as the witch cave , missing a few details and hide wirs and all but thats about it ....


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

our skelly pumpkin farmer


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

instead of our dearly departed skelly we have put a skelly witch in the coffin in the hearse


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, c'est merveilleux!

You have totally outdone yourself this year. Wish I could see it in person. You are so wonderful to do this for the neighborhood.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Okay! Enough already! Like it wasn't great enough before! Now you're showing off! LOL!
One of the best I've ever seen! To be a kid TOT'ing in your neighborhood. WOW!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

that was so amazing, and creative. loved it


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW what a set up..great job..


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Awesome videos! Great lighting, too!


----------



## Prosperity66 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's wonderful setting and lighting! And I love the tune!


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Great job witch your display out did it self this year.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

What kind of comments did you receive..must have been all good ones..amazing stuff..


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

Simply Amazing


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW..! You did a great job..!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I know you had a bad night and I am so sorry but I have to tell ya I keep coming back to see your pics and I just love it.. and wish I could see it myself in person . this is just fricken awsome and cool and and and the words I can't find the right ones.. so just thank you... and do you have a few other pictures of your skellton horse ?? howd you do that?


----------

